# Denver Nuggets vs Seattle Supersonics 8:30pm MST/10:30pm EST Game Thread



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

HAPPY HALLOWEEN






























































PG: Allen Iverson
SG: Yakhouba Diawara 
SF: Carmelo Anthony
PF: Kenyon Martin
C: Marcus Camby

*VS*























]















PG: Luke Ridnour
SG: Kevin Durant
SF: Jeff Green
PF: Chris Wilcox
C: Robert Swift​


NBA.com said:


> The Denver Nuggets made a big splash last season when they acquired Allen Iverson in a December trade. The Seattle SuperSonics made one of their own six months later by drafting Kevin Durant.
> 
> Seattle expects to have Durant, the No. 2 overall pick, available Wednesday night when it opens 2007-08 by visiting a Denver team that hopes Iverson and Carmelo Anthony playing together for a full season can breed success.
> 
> ...


*:clap2: And a few Nuggets Dancer Photos for the Road: :clap2: *


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Im pumped for this first game!

Let the season Begin!


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

His name is Robert SWift, not Smith...BUT I LOVE THE DANCER PIX!!!

All is forgiven!

I wonder how much of an impact Durant will have tonight?

I'm thinking Denver wins by 15 at least, and Melo goes for 40 if he gets the minutes for it. Kleiza will hit 18 or so.
Camby=19 rebounds tonight...stone cold LOCK!


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

darth-horax said:


> His name is Robert SWift, not Smith...BUT I LOVE THE DANCER PIX!!!
> 
> All is forgiven!
> 
> ...


LoL I fixed it, I know its Robert Swift because I actually have him as a backup center in a fantasy/per min league. I just copied that lineup part from somewhere, I guess I should of looked over it a lil closer. My appologies.


Kevin Durant was actually questionable for tonights game but its looking like he will play. Im interested to see how much K-Mart plays and what he actually does.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

Might just stay in for this one actually, we'll see.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

This is gonna get ugly. Dunno what's the hype around Durant right now, he was average in the preseason.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Stephen A. Smith Just predicted the Nuggets to go to the finals this year! But the idiot picked them to lose to Boston lol. I'll tell you what IF we do get out of the West to the finals we arent losing to an Eastern Conference team. 

He said and I qoute "AI is going back to the finals and Carmelo is going to the finals for the first time just like Lebron and Wade did the past two years."


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

i was laughing. way to stick up for your boy ai, steven.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

time for some Nugget Basketball!!


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Nuggets win the first tip off of the season and K-Mart starts off fast with a hard drive to the lane and gets fouled and goes 1-2 from the stripe


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

K-Mart just had a sick block off the backboard that lead to an AI and Melo fast break with Melo finishing with the Dunk


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Melo cleans up an Iverson miss with a Dunk

6-5 Seattle


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Diawara with a TREYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY

maybe he can shoot?


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

K-mart just got his second foul off a ticky tack play after a Collison flop

12-8 Nuggets


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Iverson is really concerning me right now. I just don't see the explosiveness. He needs to get a more consistent jumper, or his numbers are just going to keep dropping.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

Is Iverson gonna pass anytime soon?


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Nice lil run for the Nuggets with a few fast breaks

17-10 Nuggets


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Tragedy said:


> Is Iverson gonna pass anytime soon?


you must of missed the nice dish to Melo for the dunk I take it?


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Steal leads to a fastbreak layup and one

20-10 Nuggets


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Melo 4-4 with 8 pts right now


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

make that 5-5


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

If Diawara ran the floor well, played smart d, and hit open jumpers all year, do you guys realize what that would mean to us? And I almost forgot how much I love watching Melo play.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Kuskid said:


> If Diawara ran the floor well, played smart d, and hit open jumpers all year, do you guys realize what that would mean to us? And I almost forgot how much I love watching Melo play.


oh if Diawara can do all that no doubt will it be huge for this team


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

Anyone else hold their breath just now when Camby went down?


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

Melo's Answer said:


> you must of missed the nice dish to Melo for the dunk I take it?


No I saw that. But there were other opportunities to make plays where he took bad shots.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

nice strip right there by the DPOY to bad he stepped OB


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Tragedy said:


> No I saw that. But there were other opportunities to make plays where he took bad shots.


dude he has 5 assists already in the 1st


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Struggling a lil with the our Subs in Seattle is only down 1 now.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

That commerical with Steven A Smith was HILARIOUS


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

We need to close this qtr strong


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Kleiza hits a 3 to close the qtr.

Good start to the season offensively with 35 points

Not so good start defensively giving up 31 (although a lot of Seattles points did come against that 2nd unit.)

We really struggled out there with our 2nd unit

35-31 Nuggets after 1


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

NENE is in the ball game and is shooting 2 after a nice drive to the bucket.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Why is this 2nd unit playing so much Wilks Klezia and Najera all in at the same time?


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

NENE has forgot how to make a layup apparently


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Karl needs to stop being an idiot and get his starting unit back on the damn floor, I just dont understand most of these player combinations at all


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

What do you know! It took Karl til 4:30 left in the half be4 he put the starting unit back in and the Nuggets now have the lead back


and btw K-Mart is playing GREAT!!


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Nuggets up 59-58 at the half

Karl if I see that 2nd unit starting the 2nd half ill kill ya


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Denver plays down too much. They just fell asleep in the first half.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Diawara was pretty good today, I'm still not sold on him, but if he can be consistently this good, I don't mind him at 25 mpg. Najera also suprised.

Melo and AI were amazing. 7stls, and melo's shot is just bonkers. If he's getting better at 3pts, watch out.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Sliccat said:


> Denver plays down too much. They just fell asleep in the first half.


did you see the lineups Karl was throwing out there for the most part of the 1st half though they were horrible, but we won and as long as we do thats all that matters


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Melo's Answer said:


> did you see the lineups Karl was throwing out there for the most part of the 1st half though they were horrible, but we won and as long as we do thats all that matters


They were also the only line-ups available. What did you think was going to happen. That sounds more like a comment on denver's bench than Karl.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Sliccat said:


> They were also the only line-ups available. What did you think was going to happen. That sounds more like a comment on denver's bench than Karl.


Not really, you try to play your starters together for the majority and that didnt happen. The starters played together for prolly the first 4 minutes of the 1st and the last 3 and half of the 2nd. You cant tell me those were the only available lineups. He could of played AI and Melo together more and Im sure we can find different lineups were Klezia isnt our PF. But this only happened in the 1st half, 2nd half made much more sense and thats when Denver took it back over.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Melo's Answer said:


> Not really, you try to play your starters together for the majority and that didnt happen. The starters played together for prolly the first 4 minutes of the 1st and the last 3 and half of the 2nd. You cant tell me those were the only available lineups. He could of played AI and Melo together more and Im sure we can find different lineups were Klezia isnt our PF. But this only happened in the 1st half, 2nd half made much more sense and thats when Denver took it back over.


Better to stagger AI and Melo than have them both sitting at the same time.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Congrats guys. The game was close for three quarters, but then the Nuggets started nailing three's and the Sonics forgot that AI was on the floor defensively. Dang, the Nuggets sure can put points on the board quickly. Nice win.

G-Force


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Sliccat said:


> Better to stagger AI and Melo than have them both sitting at the same time.


yah i guess as long as you dont do it the whole game, which he didnt in the 2nd half. I just dont think a lineup of Wilks Nejera Melo Keliza and NENE should be seeing as much time as they did. At least put Camby out there with them or even Hunter for god sakes. If your going to do an all gaurd lineup for the most part AI and Melo need to be in there together or it isnt going to work


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Melo's Answer said:


> yah i guess as long as you dont do it the whole game, which he didnt in the 2nd half. I just dont think a lineup of Wilks Nejera Melo Keliza and NENE should be seeing as much time as they did. At least put Camby out there with them or even Hunter for god sakes. If your going to do an all gaurd lineup for the most part AI and Melo need to be in there together or it isnt going to work


That doesn't make sense. Wilks is the only guard in that line-up.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Sliccat said:


> That doesn't make sense. Wilks is the only guard in that line-up.


What do you mean? Where did Kleiza play the majority of last season for us? Guard. and I dont like Najera in there as a big right now especially with NENE trying to get back to himself, while Cambys in there its different. I like all these guys and think they can contribute its just I dont like them all together. Like you said its better to stagger Melo and AI then have them both sitting. Im telling you its better to stagger those guys then to play them all together for lengthy periods of time. We do that against upper class teams we will be out of the game be4 are core guys get back in the game. But I prolly over-reacted as Karl prolly did it based on the team we were playing and the lead we had. I was just frustrated to see the stellar play early on deteriorate so quickly when these guys were in early on.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Melo's Answer said:


> What do you mean? Where did Kleiza play the majority of last season for us? Guard. and I dont like Najera in there as a big right now especially with NENE trying to get back to himself, while Cambys in there its different. I like all these guys and think they can contribute its just I dont like them all together. Like you said its better to stagger Melo and AI then have them both sitting. Im telling you its better to stagger those guys then to play them all together for lengthy periods of time. We do that against upper class teams we will be out of the game be4 are core guys get back in the game. But I prolly over-reacted as Karl prolly did it based on the team we were playing and the lead we had. I was just frustrated to see the stellar play early on deteriorate so quickly when these guys were in early on.


Kleiza is out of position at guard. He only plays there because of necessity. And saying Najera is more of is the worst assessment of the man's game possible. It's very possible you're the only person to even think that. Is this the only game of his that you've seen?


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Sliccat said:


> Kleiza is out of position at guard. He only plays there because of necessity. And saying Najera is more of is the worst assessment of the man's game possible. It's very possible you're the only person to even think that. Is this the only game of his that you've seen?


Nope its not, So your comfortable with him being our main Big man on the court with NENE clearly not back in shape yet after his Injury?? That is my whole point. Put him out there next to Camby and it works but not as are main Big.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Melo's Answer said:


> Nope its not, So your comfortable with him being our main Big man on the court with NENE clearly not back in shape yet after his Injury?? That is my whole point. Put him out there next to Camby and it works but not as are main Big.


He doesn't have a choice because Nene isn't in shape. He and martin can't play enough minutes for there to always be a quality center beside Najera. Although, I'm not sure why Hunter can't get any play. He's a very good shotblocker/defender. It must suck to go from starting to riding the bench like that.

By the way, the answer to your question, against the sonics, is "yes."


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Sliccat said:


> Although, I'm not sure why Hunter can't get any play. He's a very good shotblocker/defender. It must suck to go from starting to riding the bench like that.


I was also wondering the same


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Melo's Answer said:


> I was also wondering the same


He couldn't even get played in the preseason. It's wierd.


----------

